

Libcloud joins Apache Software Foundation Incubator - polvi
https://www.cloudkick.com/blog/2009/nov/17/libcloud-joins-apache-incubator/

======
thesethings
I am a big fan of libcloud.

One thing I didn't quite get after reading the blog post was what the ASF
Incubator gives to its members, or what libcloud is now more likely to
accomplish.

I know what a _business_ incubator does. What does an oss incubator do?

~~~
polvi
Joining the ASF adds structure to the project that will help it grow the
community and product. This includes formalities such as contributor
agreements, so that all IP is released to the ASF, or votes so that consensus
is reached by a group instead of individuals. It does add a little overhead,
but the overhead is there to help grow the community in general.

------
clemesha
Wow, the 'current support' matrix is filling out very nicely.

------
atambo
Are there implementations of this in any other languages? A quick google
search for 'libcloud ruby' didn't turn up anything definitive.

